# Tabla de Transistores RF



## joakiy (Ago 1, 2008)

Buscando el otro día por internet el datasheet de un transistor, encontré una tabla de transistores de radiofrecuencia muy útil, sobre todo a la hora de hacernos una idea sobre su frecuencia de trabajo, su potencia, su amplificación y alimentación.

Quisiera compartirla con todos vosotros, ya que sin duda os será de utilidad.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## diego_z (Ago 1, 2008)

Muy buen aporte, pongo mi granito de arena, una lista de transistores de RF. Algunos mrf y 2scxxx.


----------



## walterelbio (Jun 19, 2009)

Qué tal amigoss  colegas ,, saludos a todos  bueno soyy nuevito por aqui,, un gran favor alguien por ahíi tiene un diagrama o una imagen de una modulo amplificador de 150 , 200, 250 ,  500 watt para FM ,, y por favor me dicen pzz que transistores debo utilizar para esas potencias. de antemano     gracias,...



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Esto es un foro, no un chat ni un intercambio de SMS. Por favor evitá modismos y abreviaturas propios de esos canales de comunicación. Gracias.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 19, 2009)

Si buscas la referencia del transistor, en el datashett encuentras el plano recomendado para que te hagas tu amplificador de RF, busca en las tablas que subieron los compañeros y busca el transistor que se acomode a lo que necesitas.

Saludos.


----------



## mauroffx (Dic 16, 2009)

muy buen aporte!.... no te das una idea la utilidad que lo voy a dar a esto!!!..
MUCHAS GRACIAS!

de paso les dejo un ampli RF de canal 11 VHF hecho con un par de esos transistores.
Esta en proyecto... me esta costando mucho conseguir los transistores.


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 30, 2010)

Andava buscando los transistores 2N4427 el 2N3553 y por ultimo el 2SC1971 y no los he encontrado he averiguado en las distintas ciudaes a qui en colombia y nada pero en una tienda online encontre estos 2n4433, 2n5485 2n3906 pero no entiedo bien la hoja de datos de estos transistores no se  si son de RF y de  cuantos watios son, sera que me sirven es para armar el amplificador lineal 1 vatio No tune https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/amplificador-rf-1-vatio-tune-10636/ 

gracias por la respuesta

a qui la tienda online donde los encontre:http://www.sigmaelectronica.net/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=2n


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 30, 2010)

50V, 0,03A, 0,145W, 200MHz

RF    si son de rf de 200mhz 50 volt/(2n4433)  mira aca cuando tengas que buscar carateristicas y remplazos   http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php?ref=2n4433

esta en portuges ,pone el numero de tu transistor en la ventana donde dice pesquisar y le das a la enter


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 30, 2010)

ok, pero me sirvira como amplificador lineal y cuantos vatios tienen no yegan ni al vatio??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 30, 2010)

dalsaur dijo:
			
		

> ok, pero me sirvira como amplificador lineal y cuantos vatios tienen no yegan ni al vatio??



estos son los reemplazos que si llegan al wat BFR 98, BFS 50, MRF 515, MRF 629, 2N3948
los que pusiste vos que encontraste no llegan a 1 wat  son solo de  0,145W mira en el enlace esta bien clarito ay


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 30, 2010)

ok gracias muy amable


----------



## tiago (Ene 30, 2010)

El 2n4427 es de 1Watio, yo lo tengo en un excitador y funciona al 100 %
Te lo recomiendo.Aqui lo tienes pero exigen una cantidad minima para enviar.
http://www.rfparts.com/transistors_2Nand3N.html#2n3616
Saludos.


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 30, 2010)

amigos, les cuento que encontre un transsistor 2N3439 Y segun aqui:http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php?ref=2N3439 es de 1 vatio y segun el link que medio tiago :http://www.rfparts.com/transistors_2Nand3N.html#2n3616 aparese en la lista 
será de RF este transistor "2N3439" me servira como lineal de 1 vatio?


----------



## tiago (Ene 31, 2010)

Yo creo que si, hay muchos transistores que dan buenos resultadoes en RF aunque no sea su principal aplicación.
Saludos.


----------



## PEBE (Feb 2, 2010)

el 2N2222 sale bueno en cuestiones de RF tambien el 2N3904


----------



## tiago (Feb 2, 2010)

pebe dijo:
			
		

> el 2N2222 sale bueno en cuestiones de RF tambien el 2N3904



Buen ejemplo, el 2N2222 es un transistor que tiene ya al menos 25 años en el mercado y yo lo comencé a usar como transistor de conmutación, que en principio es su principal uso.
Saludos.


----------



## dalsaur (Feb 2, 2010)

tengo el 2N3904 pero no me ocila bien, y no aguanta tantos db

lastima que no pueda conseguir los 2N4427 el 2N3553 y por ultimo el 2SC1971

me pueden dar una tienda online donde pueda ser la compra de los transistores 2N4427 el 2N3553 y por ultimo el 2SC1971  teniendo en cuenta que soy de colombia


----------



## PEBE (Feb 14, 2010)

pues esta es una tienda de mexico,pero yo creo te puede enviar hasta colombia y esta muy buena por que buscas en el catalogo para ver si hay existencias de lo que buscas.
http://www.agelectronica.com/inicio.htm

por lo que veo el 2n4427 si lo tienen y cuesta 23 pesos mexicanos que son como 2 dolares,el  2SC1971 tambien lo tienen y cuesta 6 dolares aprox.,el 2n3553 no lo tienen

y para los que viven en México y no encuentren algun componente raro o dificil de encontrar les doy la direccion:

República del Salvador No14 Local 2
Col. Centro. México D.F. C.P. 06000
Telefono
(55) 5518 5769


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 15, 2010)

pebe dijo:
			
		

> .....y para los que viven en México y no encuentren algun componente raro o dificil de encontrar les doy la direccion:.......


Y por aquí otras mas:

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## dalsaur (Feb 15, 2010)

Buenas, amigos gracias a los links que me dio fogonazo encontre un tienda online y tienen estos transistores 

C1973 $ 20.000

C2314 $ 4.000 Reemplazo TO-126

C1971 $ 20.000

pero tengo varias duda

1) las caracteristica del C1973 son:50V, 0,5A, PQ=1W(50MHz) siendo este de 50 mhz me sirvira para lineal de Fm 1 Watts 

2) el C2314 las caracteristicas son:75V, 1A, PQ=1,8W(27MHz)
AM / potência me sirvira para lineal de Fm 1.8 Watts pero dice Reemplazo TO-126


3) el C1971 las caracteristicas son: 35V, 2A, PQ=7W(175MHz)
VHF / potência, pero para ecitarlo nesesito 1/2 watts sera que con un ocilador con un 2n2222 funcionarà

aqui esta el circuito de un lineal de 6 watts con el c1971:http://rf-transmitter.blogspot.com/2008/09/6w-rf-power-amplifier-with-2sc1971.html

seme olvidava la tienda Online es:http://www.betacolor.com.co


----------



## superpower (Feb 16, 2010)

Son los unicos que tienen? en que frecuencia queres transmitir? porque el c2314 es para CB 27 mhz en am y el otro c1973 no mire la data pero creo que es hasta 50mhz.
En el caso del c1971 necesitas al menos 1/2watt para exitarlo.el 2n2222 no te sirve
y podes usar el 2n4427- 2n3866 -2n3553-
Si no los encontras como expusite ,pasa la fecuencia o entre que frecuencias queres transmitir y vemos que encontramos.
Si llegas a comprar c1971 tene cuidado que hay truchos yo compre cinco y todos en corto ( base colector).primero medílos ,y si compras on line trata de contactarte con el vendedor y que te los midan antes de enviartelos (solo un consejo).-
Saludos.


----------



## dalsaur (Feb 18, 2010)

ya lo suponia que los transistores c2314 y c1973 no me sirvirian, superpower gracias por el consejo del transistor c1971 lo tendre en cuenta 

en la tienda online tienen el 2n3866 voy averiguar el precio a ver si no es muy costoso

saludos

en la tienda online medicen que tienen el reemplazo del 2n3866 el TO-78 
que me dicen de este TO-78 ya que no he encontrado los datos de este transistor


necesito los datos del TO-78  

gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 18, 2010)

Hola.

TO-78 no es un transistor, es el código que desccribe cual es el encapsulador del transistor , por ejemplo TO3 es el encapsulado del conocido 2N3055, TO92 es el encapsulado del BC548, etc.

Mira aquí: http://www.interfacebus.com/semiconductor-transistor-packages.html

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## dalsaur (Feb 18, 2010)

ok, elaficionado, gracias por aclararme eso

saludos


----------



## Van der Ziel (Feb 19, 2010)

Transistores???? Bien, un buen sustituto del 2N4427 es el MRF586, da mejores resultados de lejos, por otro lado los C2314 de fabricación antigua si funcionan hasta la banda de FM, lo malo es que los de fabricación reciente no funcionan ni para CB. Aunque el transistor 2SC1971 trabaja muy bien, ya no es tan fácil conseguirlos, personalmente aconsejo usar transistores MOSFET como el MRF134, o el BLF242, que pueden entregar hasta 5 vatios con solo 100 mili vatios de excitación. una buena fuente de componentes en Colombia es www.ingetcolombia.com, allí venden el MRF586, y el 2SC1971 lo consigues escribiendo a k.u.tin@telecom.com.co. 
Suerte!!!


----------



## dalsaur (Feb 21, 2010)

Van der Ziel, gracias por la info, pero en la web: www.ingetcolombia.com venden transistores de la gama MRF y son de alto watts ( quizas mas adelante me serviran ). yo lo que nesecito es uno como el de 2SC1971 unos 7 u 8 watts, 

mi pregunta es el 2N3553 es de 175 mhz creo que si me sirve para un lineal de 2.5 watts es decir que si un transistor pasa mas de los 108 MHz sirve para FM????

a qui lo venden: http://www.betacolor.com.co/detalle.aspx?id=2N3553 voy averiguar costo + envio

saludos


----------



## superpower (Feb 21, 2010)

Si quedate tranquilo,es más ,si investigas un poco y que nunca viene mal, te daras cuenta que la gran mayoria de los transistores para la gama de 88-108 estan fabricados y testeados por ejemplo:en 175mhz otros en 300mhz y sigue,; pero el 2n3553 te va a dar 1,5/2watts más nó.
Consejo de un viejo:si sos novato en RF empeza con potencias bajas 1/2watts -1watts
y experimentá lo que se te venga a la imaginación,pero ante todo leer y leer y leer.
y lograrás muchas satisfacciones.
Suerte y preguntá ante cualquier duda.
Saludos.


----------



## dalsaur (Feb 21, 2010)

gracias, superpower, ese es mi objectivo iniciarme a un màs en el mundo maravilloso de la RF , ya que siempre he construidos transmisores de corto alcance y a hora quiero hacer uno con un lineal de 1 W, y asi ir aumentando mas, y si como tu dices hay que primero aprender a dar pininos y despues a caminar..

saludos


----------



## Van der Ziel (Feb 21, 2010)

Efectivamente, si en transistor fue diseñado para trabajar a 175 MHz, trabajará bien en la banda de FM, de hecho transistores diseñados para frecuencias mas altas sirven sin problemas.


----------



## dalsaur (Feb 22, 2010)

ok, gracias por el dato


----------



## Tavo (Feb 28, 2010)

Hola. Perdón que me meta.

Claro que sirve, si en las especificaciones dice 175Mhz, quiere decir que hasta eso soporta, de ahí para abajo (incluyendo 108Mhz y mas abajo). 
Ese transistor personalmente nunca lo pude conseguir, me cuesta mucho conseguir transistores de RF, pero calculo que debe ser muy bueno.



			
				Van der Ziel dijo:
			
		

> personalmente aconsejo usar transistores MOSFET como el MRF134, o el BLF242, que pueden entregar hasta 5 vatios con solo 100 mili vatios de excitación.



Que buen dato, lástima que si cuesta conseguir transistores comunes BJT, mas dificil va a ser encontrar MOSFET para RF (en mi caso, no se si estoy en lo cierto).

Voy a hacer el intento

Saludos!
Tavo10

EDIT: Perdón, no me fijé que ya habían respondido esa pregunta en la pagina 2..


----------



## dalsaur (Mar 3, 2010)

tienes razon @tavo10, son dificiles de conseguir he estado averiguando estos   2N4427 ò 2N3553 en mi pais y en donde los consigo es en la capital, lo h estado buscando para fabricar el lineal de 1 wat No tune que se en cuentra en ete foro: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/amplificador-rf-1-vatio-tune-10636/ pero lo he logardo hacer funcionar con transistor el 2N3904 y funciona bien el alcanse es de unos 250 a 300 y creo que mas mts con una buena antena le tengo puesto en disipador de calor y un cooler de pc, por que se calienta delo lindo y con el cooler y el disipador lo he mantenido estable, si alguien quiere fotos del proyecto avisemen, me gustaria montarlo con el 2N4427 ò 2N3553 pero es muy costoso el envio hasta donde yo vivo.

saludes


----------



## joakiy (Jun 13, 2010)

Antes de nada, siento el reflote del hilo (más de un año), pero anoche estuve viendo un documental sobre el Titanic y me han entrado ganas de reflotar cosas.

Otra guía rápida de transistores RF:


----------



## manuel:_zazu (Jun 15, 2010)

se puede reemplazar un mrf por uno de la serie 2sk, necesito hacer un amplificador de rf y soy bisoño en el tema...


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jun 17, 2010)

Walterelbio, te envío el datasheet del transistor MOSFET BLF278, si lo detallas, hay el esquema de un amplificador de 250 - 300 vatios para la banda de FM, ahora también te envío una fotografía de la plaqueta que armamos en el taller para el transistor MRF151G, tambien de 250 - 300 vatios.


----------



## Em4zzz (Jul 6, 2010)

Hola.
Lo que tiene de bueno usar transistores de mas alta frecuencia para fm es que,supongansen que en 175Mhz anda rondando los 4 u 5 watts en el caso del 2sc1971, yo creeria que en fm se incrementaria un poco esa potencia posiblemente llegando a los 6 u 7 con suerte.
Con respecto a los transistores 1971 que han dicho por ahi que vienen en corto, es verdad, no se si sera en corto, pero lo que si se es q vienen remarcados, me explico,supongansen un tip41 con el codigo C1971 por encima, entonces ustedes van a medirlo y van a decir, pero como? si esto anda, pero no me levanta RF,eso pasa porque ultimamente estan curreando con los transistores. Un consejo, cuando vayan a comprar fijensen que tenga el logito de mitsubishi y que a cada lado tenga circulitos con letritas miniaturas o numeros, eso les va a dar la constancia de que son ORIGINALES. Saludos a todos y suerte con sus proyectos de RF


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jul 6, 2010)

Es cierto, a mi me trajeron 2 unidades que no funcionaron, es mas, al probar con un multimetro, los terminales emisor y colector estaban invertidos, tal como uno normal de audio, hay que tener cuidado con eso.


----------



## franco blf (Jul 28, 2010)

hola amigos del foro este es mi primer mensaje
yo les recomiendo los transistores mitsubishi
rd06hvf1 de 6 watts rd15 de 15watts, rd30,rd70, ya probe todos estos transistores 
la verdad son muy buenos y sobretodo baratos el rd15 lo compre a 6verdes el rd70 30verdes
bueno aqui les dejo el esquema del rd15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




aqui esta la foto


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jul 30, 2010)

He mirado los datasheet de los transistores mitsubishi, y me parecen grandiosos, voy a ver como consigo estas referencias en mi pais... gracias por el dato!!!


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 4, 2010)

Amigo Van Der Ziel, podrías, subir al foro los datos del lineal  de 300, circuito impreso, valores de condensadores etc, o esquema, saludos


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 4, 2010)

OK Moisés, aquí va el diseño en EAGLE.


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 4, 2010)

Amigo Van der Ziel, agradecido, por el gesto, espero no ser  impertinente o pesado, en la figura que subiste, no se notan los valores  de ciertos componentes, especialmente condensadores,te agradeceria, si pudieras publicar el esquema, gracias nuevamente,


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 4, 2010)

oooops... ya arreglo eso...

Bueno… aquí tengo el circuito corregido, ahora voy a aclarar algunos puntos referentes al montaje de este circuito, en primer lugar tenemos el transformador de entrada (T1).

Se construye bobinando 3 espiras de alambre numero 23 AWG sobre un núcleo de ferrita “binocular”, ya tenemos el primario. Ahora para realizar el secundario, extraemos la malla de un trozo de cable coaxial y formamos una “U” que introduciremos de tal manera que sus terminales salgan por el lado opuesto a los terminales del primario, el punto central de esta “U” va conectado por una parte a la polarización (BIAS) a través de una resistencia de 2,2 o 2,7K, el condensador de 100 nanofaradios asociado se emplea para poner a masa para efectos de RF este punto.

El transformador de salida se puede construir  de varias maneras, empleando coaxial semi rígido con aislamiento de silicona resistente al calor, los detalles constructivos están en el datasheet del transistor MRF151G que va adjunto.

Las resistencias de neutralización son originalmente de tipo CERMET de 100 ohm a unos 5 vatios, pero he tenido buenos resultados usando resistencias comunes de 150 ohm a 5 vatios de carbón aglomerado. Los condensadores asociados a las resistencias pueden ser unidades comunes con tensión de trabajo de unos 100 voltios con valores en la banda desde los 10 a los 100 nanofaradios. En cuanto a los condensadores de salida de RF (15pF y 470pF) estos deben ser para una tensión de trabajo de 250 voltios, dado que a plena potencia y con carga de 50 ohm, el voltaje de RF presente ronda los 160 voltios. Los condensadores de desacople de RF, pueden ser a unos 100 voltios, tratando de conseguir unidades de mica – plata o “lentejas”, ya que por su construcción tienen mínimo efecto de inductancias parasitas, ahora si es posible conseguirlos, es mejor usar condensadores de mica aglomerada UNELCO o SEMCO, construidos para trabajo en RF.

El voltaje BIAS se ajusta en TP a 1,8 voltios máximo, con esta tensión el circuito drenara aproximadamente 150 – 200 miliamperios sin excitación.

La tensión de alimentación principal puede estar en la banda de 40 a 48 voltios, valores mayores pueden producir demasiada disipación de calor, y valores mas bajos pueden comprometer bajo rendimiento del MOSFET. La corriente drenada con el circuito trabajando a potencia de regimen puede llegar a los 8 o 9 amperios.
La excitación puede variar entre 7 y 8 vatios de entrada dependiendo de la frecuencia de trabajo.

Un buen disipador de calor es muy importante, hablando “en bruto” el circuito consume unos 500 vatios de los cuales por cuestiones de rendimiento del MOSFET, el 50% se traduce en energía de RF, y el otro 50% restante se convertirá en calor que habrá que evacuar del algún modo  usando ventiladores. En este punto, es preferible usar disipadores cuya sección de montaje sea gruesa, esto asegura un mejor flujo de calor.
La salida de RF se debe llevar a un filtro pasa bajos para eliminar algunos armónicos que se pueden producir y que son inherentes al proceso de amplificación en PUSH PULL empleado en este circuito.

Cualquier aclaración, estoy a sus ordenes.


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 6, 2010)

Amigo Van der Ziel, muchas gracias, por tu aporte, estoy seguro, que muchos seguidores del foro, tambien estaran agradecidos, un abrazo desde Lima Peru, moises


----------



## djmyky (Ene 16, 2011)

gracias amigo van der por la explicacion de los trafos de rf queria preguntar cual de los 2transistores te a traido buena experiencia mejor dicho ha de ser mas confiable el mrf 151g o el blf 278 gracias


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ene 17, 2011)

Bueno... aquí la cosa es pareja, pero si puedes conseguir un BLF278... son un poco mas resistentes, ahora si es un MRF151G, asegúrate que la fecha de producción no sea antes de 2003...


----------



## djmyky (Ene 18, 2011)

ok vander muchas gracias estaba por ahi entendi que los pasados a años anteriores del 2003 estan fallados al igual que los mrf 141 que no me recomendaron solo ahora boy en busca de informacion de los adaptadores de impedancia de coaxial tipo  teflon gracias vander


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 22, 2011)

No habia comentado antes... pero que maravillosos son los transistores que saca ahora mitsubishi! si ahora 200mW son suficientes para sacarle 15W, en comparacion con la etapa previa y final que se debia hacer con transistores bipolares y ponerle un transistor apropiado de 15W (tipo de esos que son ceramicos con las 4 latitas a los costados ademas de la elevado voltaje de alimentacion que se requería (el costo que implica todo) ). La linea RD es bastante economica, es el ''transistor del pobre'', pero es muy eficiente al ser un MOSFET. Vale un poco mas que los mosfet comunes pero hay que saber que esto es para RF VHF y UHF, los otros sirven solo para AM de 0 a 30MHz. Algo asi como $5 Dolares promedio (unos $2300 pesos chilenos)

Este es el mismo motivo que hace que esos transmisores de 15W tipo HLLY, FMUSER (modelo CZH-05C, CZH-15A, TX-30S... en fin) sean realmente economicos y funcionales en conjunto con el BH1415F (de la firma ROHM). Además son fabricados en aluminio aleado (parece) lo que los hace ser mas livianos, compactos y agradables a la vista, y no en los conocidos rack's de 19''

















Este ultimo atrae mi interes, es compacto, tiene bonito diseño, se ajusta bastante al poco espacio que dispongo. En general todos son de ese tamaño compacto.

Interior...
















Como pueden ver, este es la etapa de salida. Pueden ver que tiene un RD30HVF1 y su respectivo filtro + medidor de ROE y Potencia Directa (que aparecen luego en del display)

Ahora juzguen uds. mismos.

Saludos!


----------



## Van der Ziel (Abr 25, 2011)

Estan al peluche los modulos, viendo esto, voy a crear mis propios diseños a ver como me va.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 25, 2011)

se ven demasiado sencillos, los transistores son baratos pero no se si obtenibles en cualquier lado, ademas tienen pocos componentes y andan a 12V


----------



## Van der Ziel (Abr 26, 2011)

¿y tienen capacidad para reducir potencia?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 26, 2011)

me parece que si, traen un bias para ajuste de ganancia.


----------



## macariof (Ene 30, 2012)

hola amigos del foro
bueno hace unas semanas encontre una placa de un equipo de radio comunicacion con varios transistores de radio frecuencia  con el codigo 4062 y varios 4062 y todos tienen una  m de motorola 
creo que son de esa marca.
lo que pasa es que quiero hacerme un amplificador lineal con estos transistores y no puedo entrar el data shared  con solo esos codigos.

buscando solo encontre esta foto


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 31, 2012)

Hola....esa nomenclatura es interna de Motorola y no para los productos comerciales. Hace muchos años había libros con dicha información pero ahora no se. Lo mas rápido y sencillo es ver modelo del equipo donde se encuentran y revisar el esquema para sacar alguna data.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## christian pacherres (Mar 21, 2012)

he estado recorriendo el foro leyendo todas las opiniones del mismo y es increible la forma como se dan las soluciones, a diferentes circuitos en lo que a comunicaciones se refiere, con la participacion de todos los miembros del foro cada uno aportando un granito de arena en base a sus conocimientos,resaltando algunos. mil felicitaciones a todos por suy humildad en compartir


----------



## romees (Abr 25, 2012)

el 2n3866 te da un watt sin problemas


----------



## Em4zzz (Abr 25, 2012)

Si amigo, es de 1 watt, es muy similar al 2n4427


----------



## tiago (Abr 26, 2012)

El 3866 es el transistor ideal para entregar 1 Watt en FM. Bien excitado y bien alimentado, se le puede sacar hasta 1'5 Watts.    http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/2N4427.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## vlayo (Abr 30, 2012)

dalsaur dijo:
			
		

> tengo el 2N3904 pero no me ocila bien, y no aguanta tantos db
> 
> lastima que no pueda conseguir los 2N4427 el 2N3553 y por ultimo el 2SC1971
> 
> me pueden dar una tienda online donde pueda ser la compra de los transistores 2N4427 el 2N3553 y por ultimo el 2SC1971  teniendo en cuenta que soy de colombia



hola amigo te cuento que en colombia si los venden yo vivo en bogota y los compre aca http://betacolor.com.co/default.aspx eso si son un poco costosos oscilan entre unos $7.000 a $15.000.
saludos


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 30, 2012)

grcaias @vlayo, ya lo compre por alli con el envio y todo salen costosos


----------



## djsound (May 2, 2012)

me encontré el manual de estos rf, donde esta el esquemático, no trae valores ni referencia de los componentes pero de algo puede servir... los invito a todos a que le hallemos los valores y referencias, así podríamos construirnos unos!

http://download.fmuser.org/5W-CZH-5C-FM-Transmitter-English-Manual.pdf


----------



## wavesprocd (Jun 29, 2012)

franco blf dijo:


> hola amigos del foro este es mi primer mensaje
> yo les recomiendo los transistores mitsubishi
> rd06hvf1 de 6 watts rd15 de 15watts, rd30,rd70, ya probe todos estos transistores
> la verdad son muy buenos y sobretodo baratos el rd15 lo compre a 6verdes el rd70 30verdes
> ...


como es el tema de las bobinas? no concuerdan el de la foto con el del diseño de arriba.. alguien puede decirme que valores usar? y otra cosita.. es de banda ancha? gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 29, 2012)

wavesprocd dijo:


> como es el tema de las bobinas? no concuerdan el de la foto con el del diseño de arriba.. alguien puede decirme que valores usar?



Si lo miras mas detenidamente veras que esta todo, los 2 concuerdan solo consentrate y veras que esta todo en su lugar. Por lo de los valores como el tamaño de las bobinas solo tiene que ver uno poco y ya te daras cuentas las medidas mas tomando el TO220 como parámetro 

​


----------



## Erickotto (Sep 18, 2012)

tienes razon tavo10, son dificiles de conseguir he estado averiguando estos 2N4427 ò 2N3553 en mi pais y en donde los consigo es en la capital, lo h estado buscando para fabricar el lineal de 1 wat No tune que se en cuentra en ete foro: Amplificador RF 1 vatio no-tune pero lo he logardo hacer funcionar con transistor el 2N3904 y funciona bien el alcanse es de unos 250 a 300 y creo que mas mts con una buena antena le tengo puesto en disipador de calor y un cooler de pc, por que se calienta delo lindo y con el cooler y el disipador lo he mantenido estable, si alguien quiere fotos del proyecto avisemen, me gustaria montarlo con el 2N4427 ò 2N3553 pero es muy costoso el envio hasta donde yo vivo.

saludes



Hola que tal me gustaría ver algunas fotos del proyecto por favor, yo estoy intentando hacer este proyecto pero no me funciona, estoy usando como transmisor un modulador para auto y el transistor 2n3866 la tensión del circuito lo cambie a 28v en vez de 13v que decía en el proyecto porque el 2n3866 trabaja con esa tensión... soy nuevo trabajando con circuitos RF así que no entiendo mucho,que podría fallar? gracias


----------



## raulin1966 (Dic 10, 2012)

Van der Ziel dijo:


> oooops... ya arreglo eso...
> 
> Bueno… aquí tengo el circuito corregido, ahora voy a aclarar algunos puntos referentes al montaje de este circuito, en primer lugar tenemos el transformador de entrada (T1).
> 
> ...



Que pasa si el voltage del bias es menor a 1.8 volts  ¿se daña el  amplificador?
lo que ocurre es que nesesito variar la potencia de transmision, entonces la fuente de poder que utilizoes ajustable  de 0 a 48 volts pero al bajar a voltajes cercanos a 3 volts o menos el integrado que  estabiliza la tension del bias quedaria fuera de rango y por lo siguente el bias tambien bajaria  de 1.8 volts    ¿ se daña el amplificador ?

atte
Raulin





Van der Ziel dijo:


> oooops... ya arreglo eso...
> 
> Bueno… aquí tengo el circuito corregido, ahora voy a aclarar algunos puntos referentes al montaje de este circuito, en primer lugar tenemos el transformador de entrada (T1).
> 
> ...



ES CLASE B ?
Cual es el voltage minimo del bias para no dañar nada?


----------



## exetv (Dic 10, 2012)

si le das menos de 1.8 volts no se daña, simplemente pierde potencia, saludos


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 11, 2012)

Bueno... hay varios puntos que se deben tener en cuenta: Uno de ellos es que un MOSFET de la serie MRF151G, o BLF278, (o sus versiones de menos potencia) pueden soportar tensiones de compuerta de hasta 3 voltios, pero aunque esto puede hacer que suban potencia mas fácil, llegar a este limite puede destruirlos muy fácilmente en caso de problemas en los ajustes de las redes de entrada y de salida, o algunas veces, simplemente por el hecho de apagar el excitador, así que la mejor solución es ajustar esta tensión en máximo 2 voltios. Solo por información, puedo compartirles que los transistores de la serie SD2932 o SD2942, he visto en amplificadores con estos transistores que los ajustan hasta con 4,5 o 5 voltios de tensión de compuerta, lo cual los pone en el mismo riesgo: que se quemen fácilmente.

Para variar la potencia, es mejor variar el voltaje aplicado a la etapa excitadora, antes que variar el voltaje del paso final, dependiendo del tipo de fuente, podría haber mucha disipación de calor cuando el transistor trabaje a baja tensión, por otra parte, este tipo de transistores cuando trabajan digamos a media potencia pero a plena tensión de trabajo (48 voltios) disipan mucho calor, por que ya no trabajan en la zona de máximo rendimiento. La experiencia me ha demostrado que para potencias de hasta 150 o 200 watts, es mejor trabajarlos con 32 a 35 voltios, así no calientan demasiado, y si ya se quiere potencia plena, entonces si, aplicamos los 48 voltios plenos. Finalmente despejo dos inquietudes mas: la primera, no hay problema con respecto al mínimo voltaje de compuerta, puedes trabajarlo a 0 voltios y lo único que pasara, sera que baje un poco la ganancia, pero como expuse antes, no pasen de máximo 2 voltios. La segunda inquietud: si hay voltaje de bias, el amplificador trabaja en clase B, si no, sera en clase C. Saludos.


----------



## djlore (Feb 19, 2013)

Hola! Antes que nada, Muy bueno el Foro.. Soy un Usuario nuevo y estoy empezando a experimentar con RF.. Tengo un Mrf151g Marca Motorola, y Ando con ganas de hacer un Amplificador lineal.. Alguien Hizo alguno y es tan amable de pasarme info como para Encarar el Proyecto?
Desde ya, Muchas Gracias..
Esteban


----------



## Van der Ziel (Feb 19, 2013)

MRF151G... es un buen transistor, pero armar un lineal con este componente, requiere de cierta experiencia en armado de circuitos RF, y de cierta instrumentación especializada, ademas de algunos materiales especiales, ahora, hay que tener cuidado por que es fácil arruinar un componente de estos (y también el bolsillo). Si de verdad estas empezando a experimentar con RF, te sugiero empezar con transistores de menor potencia... digo, para adquirir cierta experiencia, no?


----------



## djlore (Feb 22, 2013)

Si.. En verdad tenes razon.. Es un componente caro..


----------



## exetv (Feb 23, 2013)

amigo djlore mira esto http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amplifier%20300%20Watt%20(BLF278)/  saludos


----------



## djsound (Abr 11, 2013)

Bueno, después de una larga ausencia de ingresar a lo mejor www.forosdeelectronica.com quiero compartirles, que me compre un aparatico de estos el CZH-15A no me aguante las ganas lo destape, levante el esquemático, y me ensamble uno igual y como pll le puse mis viejos transmisores para ipod, maxwall que compre hace un año, el resultado fue simplemente impresionante, los transistores que utiliza este transmisor amplificador, 2sc3355, 2sc2851 y rd15hv1f y un puñadito de condensadores y resistencias. una cosa que pude constatar es que la antena que traen que es una tipo sombrilla, no es muy eficiente les quita mucha ganancia, yo como tenia una tipo gamma match, se la conecte y me dio un radio de 12 kilometros en plena ciudad con una altura de 20 mts, recomiendo que si lo compran, le cambien la antena, para darle muchissima mas ganancia, ya que con la que trae no da mas de 1 kmt. próximamente subiré el esquemático y fotos de este gran transmisor que es el mejor de todos los que he ensamblado.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 11, 2013)

Por aca, para complementar tu aporte subire el esquematico de un ampli 40-50w con 2N6084, con entrada de 10 a 15w , como para complementar al Rd15hvf1...

Felicidades por tu logro!! espero ver pronto la metodologia de como se hace aquel ampli.......

ah! y un gusto volver a encontrarlo nuevamente por el foro, ahora con muchos mas conocimientos y obviamente.. metas alcanzadas.. esa es la alegria que mas contento pone a nosotros como colegas!


----------



## efafar (Ago 16, 2013)

djsound dijo:


> Bueno, después de una larga ausencia de ingresar a lo mejor www.forosdeelectronica.com quiero compartirles, que me compre un aparatico de estos el CZH-15A no me aguante las ganas lo destape, levante el esquemático, y me ensamble uno igual y como pll le puse mis viejos transmisores para ipod, maxwall que compre hace un año, el resultado fue simplemente impresionante, los transistores que utiliza este transmisor amplificador, 2sc3355, 2sc2851 y rd15hv1f y un puñadito de condensadores y resistencias. una cosa que pude constatar es que la antena que traen que es una tipo sombrilla, no es muy eficiente les quita mucha ganancia, yo como tenia una tipo gamma match, se la conecte y me dio un radio de 12 kilometros en plena ciudad con una altura de 20 mts, recomiendo que si lo compran, le cambien la antena, para darle muchissima mas ganancia, ya que con la que trae no da mas de 1 kmt. próximamente subiré el esquemático y fotos de este gran transmisor que es el mejor de todos los que he ensamblado.




buen dia djsound, fijate que me compre un czh 15 watts, todo muy bien los primeros 20 dias, pero un dia al tratar de meterle una senal de la cpu, no lo apague y tal vez lo queme, ahora solo se escucha como a cien metros, ya no me da el alcance anterior que era como de 4 km, disculpa la molestia, pero observe que tu tienes uno igual y ademas se ve que sabes de electronica, me podrias ayudar con este problema, te escribo de un pueblito en el estado mexicano de puebla,me costo muchisimo conseguir mi transmisor,pero desgraciadamente el gusto solo me duro un mes, y como lo compre en mercadolibre, ya sabras el problema que me representa mandarlo a reparar, que crees que sera? bueno de antemano mil gracias recibe un afectuoso saludo...


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 17, 2013)

Estos transmisores adolecen de un pequeñísimo problema: el transistor de salida se queda sin BIAS, es decir una polarización que en este caso es de 5 voltios que llegan a través de un transistor SMD, cuando esto ocurre la amplificación es mínima. Hay dos maneras de solucionar esto, la primera es cambiar el transistor SMD, puede ser por un 2N2222 SMD o convencional. Si esto no da resultado, entonces hay que "puentear" los terminales colector y emisor con una resistencia de 100 ohmios, esto hará que el equipo vuelva a marchar. Finalmente quiero comentar que estos equipos tienen cierta deficiencia en el sonido, sobre todo en el rango de los agudos, y he tenido varias unidades de estas que presentan generación de armónicos muy difíciles de suprimir, debido talvez al gran voltaje de BIAS aplicado a la compuerta de el RD15HVF1.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 18, 2013)

Hola carissimo Van Der Ziel, ? se no for mucha molestia poderias usteds subir con lo diagrama esquemactico y los valores de los conponientes enpleados nese magnifico amplificador lineal ? posteado por usteds en 17/06/2010 (post #8).
!Muchas gracias amigo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dircio (Ago 19, 2013)

Esos son desechables por eso están baratos. Mide el voltaje que te te dice 
Van der Ziel y si todo anda bien, cambia el mosfet; he reparado varios de ellos y a veces he encontrado el transistor 2053 dañado también. pero para el mosfet has esta prueba,  son datos que hay en el internet.  
*MOSFET EN BUEN ESTADO.*

PUNTA NEGRA            EN MEDIO Y LA ROJA             AL FINAL          MIDE DIODO.


PUNTA ROJA               EN MEDIO Y LA NEGRA AL FINAL       NO MIDE NADA.


SWITCHEAR.

TOCAR CON LA ROJA LA PRIMERA PATA Y MEDIR COMO ARRIBA DEBE MEDIR EN CORTO LAS DOS FORMAS.



APAGAR.

TOCAR CON EL NEGATIVO LA PRIMERA PATA Y DEBE NEDIR COMO LA PRIMERA MEDICION A DIODO.

PRUEBA DEL:
         1 2 3
RD06HVF1 _ MOSFET _ G S D _ MITSUBISHI


            PUNTA ROJA EN D3 Y LA NEGRA EN S2 NO MIDE
            PUNTA ROJA EN S2 Y LA NEGRA EN D3 MIDE DIODO.

SWITCHEAR:
TOCAR CON LA PUNTA ROJA EN G1 Y MEDIR COMO LA PRIMERA* MIDE 293 APROX.
APAGAR, SOLO TOCAR CON LA PUNTA NEGRA LA G1.




 Para esta prueba tienes que sacar el mosfet. saludos.



daniel l aquí tienes algo parecido, esta hasta el final.


----------



## isola (Sep 24, 2013)

Hola colega van der ziel me dirijo a usted para solicitar si puede envíar o cargar nuevamente el archivo con los datos y la serigrafía del circuito impreso del amplificador de 300 con el mrf151g (el cual posteo en el foro a pedido del colega moises calderón) ya q*UE* no puedo abrir de ninguna manera el archivo publicado............Tarjeta 250W FM B.rar 
desde ya muchísimas gracias y saludos desde argentina cristian isola.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 24, 2013)

isola dijo:


> Hola colega van der ziel me dirijo a usted para solicitar si puede envíar o cargar nuevamente el archivo con los datos y la serigrafía del circuito impreso del amplificador de 300 con el mrf151g (el cual posteo en el foro a pedido del colega moises calderón) ya q*UE* no puedo abrir de ninguna manera el archivo publicado............Tarjeta 250W FM B.rar
> desde ya muchísimas gracias y saludos desde argentina cristian isola.



Hola a todos yo tanbien gustaria en mucho poder tener acesso a lo diagrama esquemactico con valores de los conponientes y datos de como armar los transformadores de RF desse magnifico amplificador , la foto de del yo ja tengo.
!Fuerte abrazo y muchas gracias!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## isola (Sep 24, 2013)

Hola colega Daniel lopes le cuento q*UE* yo puedo abrir y ver los demás archivos menos el del post 14 pagina 1.... tema.... titulado tabla de transistores rf editado por el colega joakiy, me refiero a la foto y datos circuito impreso o serigrafía enviada por el colega de Colombia van der ziel y solicitado por el colega moises calderón archivo con nombre (Tarjeta 250W FM B.rar.)
E intentado de todas las formas y no logro abrirlo, pero me parece raro la letra B. antes de la extencion rar y creo q*UE* eso esta editado tal vez por el foro o el moderador por algún motivo que la verdad desconocemos, desde ya si logro comunicarme *Politicas del Foro 2.3 *con el colega van der ziel y obtengo resultados le aviso saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 24, 2013)

Bueno , hay una foto dese amplificador armado en lo post#8 y yo gustaria en mucho de poder mirar lo diagrama esquemactico con su valores de los conponientes enpleados en el y encluso salvar en mi disco rigido ( arquivo electronico).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## isola (Sep 24, 2013)

Jajaja me rio como loco colega disculpe si entendí mal o arranque para cualquier lado, entendí con lo que dice de salvar su disco rígido. que hace referencia a que se le quemaron las neuronas tratando de abrir el archivo jajaja no se a usted pero a mi me quemo el mate.......



Colega Daniel lopes yo el del post 8 si logro abrirlo acá se lo cargo a ver si puede míralo saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 24, 2013)

isola dijo:


> Jajaja me rio como loco colega disculpe si entendí mal o arranque para cualquier lado, entendí con lo que dice de salvar su disco rígido. que hace referencia a que se le quemaron las neuronas tratando de abrir el archivo jajaja no se a usted pero a mi me quemo el mate.......


Caro Isola , discurpe por mi "portunhol mediocre" lo qual  que poen locos los que hablan español.  Yo por mas de 12 años salvo en mi PC ( dai lo disco rigido ) todos articulos , proyectos , hoja de datos tecnicos , enfin toda informacion tecnica que cae en mis manos y ese proyecto del amplificador de 300W posteado por lo conpañero Van der Ziel  falta me salvar lo diagrama esquemactico con su valores de los conponientes enpleados .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## isola (Sep 24, 2013)

Bueno colega ahora entendí mejor jajaja ojala algún colega nos pase la info.


----------



## exetv (Sep 24, 2013)

si les sirve, miren el #34, saludos


----------



## isola (Sep 25, 2013)

Colega exetv muchas gracias por su colaboración el lineal de 300 q*UE* usted hace referencia es con el blf278 de iguales características que el mrf151g pero no es ese el que busco o buscamos los demás colegas por eso le pido que si usted pudo descargar el archivo que hago o hacemos referencia lo pase por favor y muchas gracias.


----------



## exetv (Sep 25, 2013)

no, no lo descargue, pero puedes armar el mismo que mencione y usar el MRF 151G, saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Sep 25, 2013)

Amigo isola,el archivo a que hace referencia, se abre con el programa Eagle, tiene que tener instalado dicho programa para poder verlo, ahi esta con valores  de los componentes, saludos 
moises


----------



## moises calderon (Sep 26, 2013)

Aclaro que no es información de la figura del Post 45, saludos


----------



## isola (Sep 27, 2013)

Por favor pasar archivo a otra extensión, no se pero por favor que se pueda ver, no logro ver el archivo mencionado da error y demás, pero alguien que lo bajo por favor cárguelo. compártalo muchos saludos y gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 27, 2013)

Para mi basta lo diagrama esquemactico con los valores de los conponentes enpleados en el circuito y datos constructivos de los transformadores de RF de lo amplificador de la foto en lo post #45.
!Fuerte abrazo a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Sep 28, 2013)

Amigos espero que les sea util,saludos

Y perdonen, por lo que estuve observando si es el diseño para la placa del post 45, saludos


----------



## isola (Sep 28, 2013)

Muchísimas gracias colega moises y disculpe si le cae pesado pero cuando disponga de tiempo y si tiene los datos de los componentes y características del armado se le agradece.


----------



## moises calderon (Sep 28, 2013)

Los que participamos en este foro lo hacemos para compartir lo que tenemos y sabemos, no cae pesado en absoluto, buscare en mis archivos la información y la subiré con todo gusto, saludos.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Sep 30, 2013)

A quienes me solicitaron la información sobre el amplificador 300, les ofrezco disculpas por la tardanza, pero aquí les subo imágenes de lo que me solicitan, incluyendo el layuot de los circuitos para que los puedan elaborar. La dimensiones de las tarjetas son: Amplificador 300W 12 X 7 centímetros y el filtro es: 14,5 X 6 centímetros. En esta información es fácil deducir el esquemático y las piezas están bien identificadas, ademas las fotografías podrán aclarar mejor el montaje. Si necesitan mayor información, con gusto la suministraré. Y nuevamente disculpas por la demora.


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 2, 2013)

Amigos, me parece que esta foto puede tambien ser util, saludos


----------



## elgriego (Oct 2, 2013)

Hola Gente,aqui tienen  mi aporte de la placa de un lineal de 300w con mrf 151G,espero sea de utilidad






Cualquier consulta!!! Pregunten nomas,aqui estamos para ayudarnos!!!!



Saludos.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Oct 2, 2013)

Buen punto elgriego, la entrada de RF me parece interesante al no usar ferritas que algunas veces es algo complicado encontrar...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 2, 2013)

Hola a todos , !saludos cordeales !, Carissimo Don Van der Ziel una preguntita : ? quantos wattios son necessarios para excitar ese maravilhoso amplificador lineal hasta 300 Wattios de salida ?
Carissimo Don ElGriego tu aporte tanbien es mui bienvenido y yo creo que la excitaciõn necessaria para lograr 300Wattios de salida sea maior que la de lo proyecto de lo Don Van der Ziel por trabalhar con bias (polarizaciõn de gate) a zero Volt y otro pequeño problemita es sacar cables coaxiales con ayslamiento de teflon. jajajajajaja
!Fuerte abrazo a todos desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 3, 2013)

Hola daniel ,con respecto a la excitacion ,esta depende de la fcia operativa,pero digamos que para el centro de banda 98.1 ,la misma ,medida en las siguientes condiciones es de 250w:

  Excitacion 6W
  +B en el amplificador 48V
  Consumo de la etapa 7,5 amp
  Medicion efectuada con bird 43 sobre carga de 50 ohm.

Con respecto al tanque de entrada el mismo esta realizado con rg 178 y las medidas no son criticas ,ya que con tramos de 12 cmt tenemos una excursion de Fcia del orden de los 20Mhz 
Con respecto al tanque de salida ,Es cierto trabajar con coaxiles semirigidos ,no es tarea facil sobre todo al principio,el pelarlo es bastante engorroso y ademas debido a su costo ,de casi 60 uss el pie.

Saludos.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Oct 3, 2013)

Bueno, en mis pruebas he logrado los siguientes valores:

Tensión de BIAS: 1,8 voltios.
Potencia de excitación: entre 4 y 7 vatios dependiendo de la frecuencia.
Tensión de alimentación: 48 voltios
Corriente absorbida: entre 8 y 9 amperios
Potencia de salida: 280 - 300 watts dependiendo de la frecuencia.
El transformador de salida se elabora con cable coaxial flexible THERMAX, toma un poco de tiempo y paciencia hacerlo, pero da igual resultado que uno hecho con coaxial rigido. En cuanto a la impedancia del coaxial, no he encontrado mayores diferencias entre usar de 25 o 50 ohmios.


----------



## isola (Oct 4, 2013)

Verdaderamente mil gracias colega ban del ziel por el aporte espectacular que brindo y valga la redundancia verdaderamente no se ve mucho estos gestos acá en argentina. el ser tan solidario y servicial en la entrega de dicha info. excelente lo suyo no encuentro palabra para agradecerle por eso gracias gracias gracias.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Oct 4, 2013)

De nada isola, con que le sirva la informacion, me siento satisfecho. Los Colombianos siempre echamos una mano cuando es necesario, por eso si necesitas mas detalles sobre alguna cosa en particular, solo avisas, listo?


----------



## elgriego (Oct 4, 2013)

Hola colega Van der Ziel,Ante todo saludos desde Argentina ,Mar del plata. Segun contas ,has echo el tanque de salida con coaxil con aislacion de teflon y no ha pasado nada con respecto a la impedancia del cable ,debo decir que en algun momento ,cuando me cruze con el coaxil semirigido,paso por mi loca cabeza ,el agarrar un capilar de termostato de heladera o similar ,y meterle un centro de un rg 142 y ver que pasa ? jeje,por supuesto que el costo del transistor ,de unos 200 uss en estas pampas,me desanimo ,ya que no tenia muchas ganas de que se queme el Mrf,pero el proximo lineal que encare,le voy a hacer el tanque de salida con rg 142 a ver que pasa?.No, No va a funcionar y bien   

Gracias por compartir tus experiencias con todos los colegas del foro y por tus conceptos ,yo tambien creo y sostengo que lo poquito que uno sabe ,se debe compartir con los demas y no llevarselo al jonca

Saludos Atte Carlos El Griego.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 4, 2013)

Hola a todos, !saludos cordeales desde Brasil !, carissimo Don Elgriego mui buena idea quanto a enplear un capilar de cubre en lo transformador de salida mas un pavio de  cable coaxial tipo RG142U , pero yo creo sener mas sinples estañar conpletamiente la malha dupla de cubre argentado para tal funciõn e listo. La ideia de enplear un capilar de cubre con pavio de RG142U es utilizada por la enpresa Argentina TIROS en los reflectometros de su transmissores de FM y funcioñan mui bien .
!Fuerte abrazo! 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 5, 2013)

Hola daniel ,tenez razon ,no me acordaba del reflectometro del tyros,esta echo con ese metodo!!!!



Saludos.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Oct 6, 2013)

Exacto elgriego, el coaxial con el que esta hecho el transformador de la fotografía es con aislamiento de teflon, en cuanto a la idea de Daniel Lopes, de estañar la malla del coaxial, es lo mas practico, solo que toma algo de paciencia y tiempo, en cuanto a lo de usar tubo de cobre del empleado en refrigeración, es una opción que también he pensado para ensayar, creo que la única precaución es que el conductor central este lo mas centrado posible, ademas se puede empezar con baja tensión de alimentación y baja potencia de salida hasta estar seguros que todo andará bien... voy a tomar algunas fotografías de la forma como personalmente elaboro este transformador, podría ser de utilidad... solo denme unos días, jejeje...


----------



## raulin1966 (Feb 2, 2014)

Van der Ziel dijo:


> MRF151G... es un buen transistor, pero armar un lineal con este componente, requiere de cierta experiencia en armado de circuitos RF, y de cierta instrumentación especializada, ademas de algunos materiales especiales, ahora, hay que tener cuidado por que es fácil arruinar un componente de estos (y también el bolsillo). Si de verdad estas empezando a experimentar con RF, te sugiero empezar con transistores de menor potencia... digo, para adquirir cierta experiencia, no?



Hola: 
Quiero consultarles por un cambio de transistores transmisor FM
el equipo tenia  2 MRF151G  de 300 watts cada uno se aberiaron por sobretension( se pasaron los 50 volts bueno la fuente estaba mal calibrada y se ajusto ahora correctamente a 48.5 volts
la cosa es que quiero colocarles  2  SD2942  que dan 350 watts cada uno

Se puede hacer sin variar por ejemplo el bias que venia ya ajustado de fabrica en 1.7 -1.8 volts?

No hay algun riesgo de mal funcionamiento o que se destruyan
se les aplicaba  una potencia de entrada de 20 watts ( a los MRF151G) debo subir o bajar la por entrada para los SD2942?


Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 3, 2014)

hola caro raulin1966, ustedes puede substituir lo MRF151G por lo SD2942 sin peñas ,desde que mantenga la potencia de salida entre 500 y 600 Wattios que es la potencia que ese transmissor fue inicialmente proyectado , tentar sacar 700Wattios con 2 SD2942 no es una buena ideia porque seguramiente lo restante del trasmissor no suporta ( fuente de alimentaciõn y conponentes enpleados en lo tanque final ).
Para uno correcto ayuste de lo Bias del transistor desconecte lo excitador ( o apague el ) y con auxilio de un miliamperimetro en serie con la fuente de 48 voltios ayuste lo potenciometro de bias de modo a lograr la corriente de repouso recomendada pelo fabricante del SD2942 en su hoja de datos.
Ayustado la corriente de respouso desconecte lo miliamperimetro y reconecte la fuente, ascienda lo transmissor con un bueno Wattimetro ( yo recomiendo lo pajarraco 43) mas una carga fictia de 50 ohmios por 600Wattios buena a andar en VHF ( centenas de Mhz) y caso la potencia medida for maior que la especificada por lo fabricante dese transmissor diminua la excitaciõn de RF o la tension de 48 Voltios.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu manutenimento!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Feb 3, 2014)

Bueno... el SD2942 es algo diferente del MRF151G, empezando a que por su ganancia es proclive a auto oscilar, a varios amigos que tengo por aca, se les ocurrio sustituir este componente y el resultado fue que fundieron estos SD2942. Lo que dice Daniel Lopes esta bien, si decides continuar con el trabajo, solo te recomiendo no subir mas de 1,8 voltios la tension de bias, pues en equipos que han llegado con este transistor, he visto  voltajes bias tan altos como 4,7 e incluso 5 voltios, lo que los pone en el filo de la navaja para que se arruinen. Ve con cuidado.


----------



## raulin1966 (Feb 14, 2014)

daniel lopes dijo:
			
		

> hola caro raulin1966, ustedes puede substituir lo MRF151G por lo SD2942 sin peñas ,desde que mantenga la potencia de salida entre 500 y 600 Wattios que es la potencia que ese transmissor fue inicialmente proyectado , tentar sacar 700Wattios con 2 SD2942 no es una buena ideia porque seguramiente lo restante del trasmissor no suporta ( fuente de alimentaciõn y conponentes enpleados en lo tanque final ).
> Para uno correcto ayuste de lo Bias del transistor desconecte lo excitador ( o apague el ) y con auxilio de un miliamperimetro en serie con la fuente de 48 voltios ayuste lo potenciometro de bias de modo a lograr la corriente de repouso recomendada pelo fabricante del SD2942 en su hoja de datos.
> Ayustado la corriente de respouso desconecte lo miliamperimetro y reconecte la fuente, ascienda lo transmissor con un bueno Wattimetro ( yo recomiendo lo pajarraco 43) mas una carga fictia de 50 ohmios por 600Wattios buena a andar en VHF ( centenas de Mhz) y caso la potencia medida for maior que la especificada por lo fabricante dese transmissor diminua la excitaciõn de RF o la tension de 48 Voltios.
> !Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu manutenimento!
> ...



Hola:
Les cuento que hemos fracasado en la mision, puse los SD2942  en lugar de los MRF151G no ajuste nada del bias ya que  el fabricante decian no ajustar ni mover eso 1.7 volts factory adjust
si puse el miliamperimetro todo marcaba ok Puse andar el transmisor y le di la misma potencia de exitacion que recomendaba el fabricante no mas de 20 watts   y duraron 15 minutos

Luego traje de estados unidos un pallet de 700 watts que si traen los SD2942  el fabicante dice potencia maxima 725 watts yo le di solo 700   la duda es si esta potencia es a la salida del pallet o la salida general del equipo despues del filtro?

lamentablemente por un problema de conectores no pude medir potencia ni reflejada entre el filtro y el pallet sin embargo entre la salida general del equipo(despues del filtro) y la antena
no habia roe   el equipo duro 2 dias y esta trabajando a media maquina ya que no levanto mas

segun me dicen  un transistor se averio y quedo trabajando con uno
y la falla podria deberse a falla en el filtro de armonicos  

si cambio los transistores de nuevo por los mismos tal como estaba , cambio el filtro por uno nuevo la fuente la mantengo en 48 volts    Se arreglara definitivamente?

ahora consegui un istrumento o roimetro con conectores N el cual quiero colocar para medir potencia y roe entre el pallet y el filtro
la idea es dejar  dos chicotes con conectores N en los extremos para poner el instrumento y una vez retirado en su lugar una copla  voy a conseguir cable RG-400 (cafe teflon) para hacer estos chicotes


ayuda Urgenrte
Saludos
Raulin


----------



## Corregidor (Feb 15, 2014)

Hola.
Ademas de verificar el filtro pasabajos, checa los conectores, coaxial y antena que estén bien.  Todas las  conexiones deben estar bien, Ya que tienes el wattmetro checa la potencia de salida de se posible con carga fantasma. 
Suerte.


----------



## raulin1966 (Feb 15, 2014)

Corregidor dijo:


> Hola.
> Ademas de verificar el filtro pasabajos, checa los conectores, coaxial y antena que estén bien.  Todas las  conexiones deben estar bien, Ya que tienes el wattmetro checa la potencia de salida de se posible con carga fantasma.
> Suerte.



Hola:
para dar una solucion mas rapida y economica quiero hacer lo siguente prueba ,pero nesesito una tercera opinion

La radio esta caminando a media maquina con un pallet de 700 watts que esta entregando 300 a 350 watts, al parecer esta un transistor danado ( usa dos SD2942)

Consulta: se puede desconectar la tension de una etapa y dejar trabajando solo una
para descartar cual de los dos es el transistor malo y cambiarlo?


bueno ya tengo un watimetro para medir entre el pallet y el filtro
ahora me conseguire cable RG-400 para hacer los chicotes con conector N e intercalar el instrumento,
si va todo bien retiramos el instrumento y ponemos una copla N

ES VIABLE ESTA PRUEBA? 
la exitacion la dejo igual o la bajo del exitador para probar



AHHH me olvidaba de algo:
Lo otro seria colocar entre la fuente y las dos tomas de corriente de los transistores o etapas ya que trae dos intercalar un amperimetro DC en cada una y obviamente la que no consume es la del transistor malo

PODRIA SER?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 15, 2014)

Hola caro raulin1966 en esa misma sección (circuitos de radio) hay discussiones de como testear los MosFets de potenzia de RF , pero es necessario desconectar los gates y drenos del circuito para no tenermos equivocos en la prueba, puede sener que los SD2942 que canbiaste sean falsos , haora una buena pratica es medir la tenperatura en los transistores , si ustedes puede tocarlos con los dedos de la manos  la tenperatura es de unos 50 grados o menos haora si no es possible tocarlos la tenperatura estas mui arriba a  los 50 grados y eso tiene que sener corrigido o els no van durar mucho tienpo.
Lo rendimento de los modulos finales son algo en torno de 60 a 70% portanto meça la tensión de alimentación y multiplique por lo consumo en amperes quando andando y conpare con la potenzia de salida medida en lo watimetro y verifique si ese rendimento confere , haora si no hay que pesquizar donde estas la pierda.
Seguramiente tu transmissor tiene la  salida del excitador dividido por dos de modo excitar los dos amplificadores enpleando lo transistor SD2942 y despues los dos amplificadores son sumados y seguen a lo filtro de harmonicos seguido de un reflectometro hasta la salida final .
Lo mas correcto es descobrir qual transistor estas estropiado y canbiarlo por otro nuevo , haora si queres andar provisoriamente con un solo amplificador enquanto providencia lo otro transistor nuevo reduza a la mitad de la potencia de lo excitador de RF y conecte el directamente en lo amplificador que anda correctamente , la salida dese amplificador bueno usteds conecta a la salida del despues del sumador y listo.
Qualquer duda en que yo aclare pregunte que te contesto con mucho gusto.

!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.
P.D. Fotos interna del equipo serian bienvenidas para poder ayudarte mejor.


----------



## Dircio (Feb 16, 2014)

Hola, una experiencia a la mexicana, ojalá sirva de algo.
He reparado unos amplificadores de 300w que han tenido problemas de sobrecalentamiento y se truena el mosfet MRF151G. Buscando que hacer, lo primero es bajar un poco más la señal exitadora a por lo menos 3 o 4W, luego prendo el equipo y observo la potencia, toco el mosfet que no me queme el dedo, bajo el bias tomando nota y retoco un poco los ajustes desde la salida hacia atrás, bobinas, capacitores variables, tratando de sacar la máxima potencia, (Máxima lectura en wátmetro) y así con baja exitación y bajo bías trato de reajustar la potencia, observo una disminución en la temperatura del mosfet y lo dejo trabajando por un largo rato pero atento a la temeratura, si sube repaso todo hasta lograr máxima potencia con digamos exitación y bías razonable. Esto lo hago con equipos que alguien más los arma, no son de los de fábrica reconocida, porque esos ya vienen perfectamente calibrados. Ojalá sirva de algo esa experiencia porque yo he dejado trabajando otros que ya el cliente dejo de hacer valer su garantía y ya no sabe que hacer; en este momento estoy con uno más que llegó a mi pequeño laboratorio y espero sacarlo bien. 
Otro dato importante es revisar conectores, cables y antena, todo debe estar en perfectas condiciones, porque a veces hay falso contacto en algún punto y por eso tarda unos días trabajando y despues zaz, se apaga sin explicación alguna.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## transistor2020 (May 13, 2014)

franco blf dijo:


> hola amigos del foro este es mi primer mensaje
> yo les recomiendo los transistores mitsubishi
> rd06hvf1 de 6 watts rd15 de 15watts, rd30,rd70, ya probe todos estos transistores
> la verdad son muy buenos y sobretodo baratos el rd15 lo compre a 6verdes el rd70 30verdes
> ...



si yo compro este transistor que me venden puedo adaptarselo y que voltaje seria el mismo no hay que modificar mas nada solo colocarlo? este es el transistor


----------



## Dircio (May 14, 2014)

Directamente en esta placa de 15w no se puede, el transistor de 30w tiene otras características físicas, debes primero leer los datos técnicos del transistor en el datashet e incluso podrías armarte el diagrama que suelen recomendar en esa hoja. Además debes saber con cuantos watts se exita, podría ser con solo 3 o 4 w, y unos 2v en el vías por ejemplo, pero si hay que hacerse de una placa aparte y ajustarlo para que funcione al cien, también ver el voltaje que debe llevar, no se podría ser los 48v o solo 13.8v. 

 Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 14, 2014)

Hola a todos sienpre premeramente es nesesario estudiar con mucho cariño las hojas de datos fornidas por lo fabricante (datasheet) de qualquer transistor sea el qual for antes de iniciar un proyecto o diseño (desahollo). seguramente hay todas informaciones de como el anda ,  su condiciones , su limitaciones , etc......
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (May 14, 2014)

Dircio dijo:


> Directamente en esta placa de 15w no se puede, el transistor de 30w tiene otras características físicas, debes primero leer los datos técnicos del transistor en el datashet e incluso podrías armarte el diagrama que suelen recomendar en esa hoja. Además debes saber con cuantos watts se exita, podría ser con solo 3 o 4 w, y unos 2v en el vías por ejemplo, pero si hay que hacerse de una placa aparte y ajustarlo para que funcione al cien, también ver el voltaje que debe llevar, no se podría ser los 48v o solo 13.8v.
> 
> Saludos.



claro se que la placa habría que modificar para que entre el transistor y colocar buen disipador eso es lo de menos pero me refiero es si hay que agregar mas componentes por lo del voltaje estos son los datos del transistor:

Product Summary

The RD30HVF1 is a MOS FET type transistor specifically designed for VHF RF power amplifiers applications.

Parametrics

RD30HVF1 absolute maximum ratings: (1)VDSS Drain to source voltage Vgs=0V: 30 V; (2)VGSS Gate to source voltage Vds=0V: +/-20 V; (3)Pch Channel dissipation Tc=25℃: 75 W; (4)Pin Input power Zg=Zl=50Ω: 2.5 W; (5)ID Drain current: 7 A; (6)Tch Channel temperature: 175 ℃; (7)Tstg Storage temperature: -40 to +175 ℃; (8)Rth j-c Thermal resistance junction to case: 2.0 ℃/W.

Features

RD30HVF1 features: (1)High power gain: Pout>30W, Gp>14.7dB @Vdd=12.5V,f=175MHz; (2)High Efficiency: 60%typ.

Diagrams


----------



## tiago (May 14, 2014)

achi6000 dijo:


> claro se que la placa habría que modificar para que entre el transistor y colocar buen disipador eso es lo de menos pero me refiero es si hay que agregar mas componentes por lo del voltaje estos son los datos del transistor:
> 
> Product Summary
> 
> ...



Yo comenzría por montar algo mas sencillo, por ejemplo un aplificador de 1W no tune  o uno de 5W
para "romper mano" y cuando tengas mas experiencia, acometer algo mas potente.

Saludos.


----------



## transistor2020 (May 14, 2014)

si entiendo pero es que no consigo transistor para 1 watt ni para 5watt solo de 15 watt en adelante el de 15 watt es mas caro que el de 30 aca en mi pais


----------



## Dircio (May 14, 2014)

Tu proyecto es muy ambicioso pero interesante, tienes que leer, investigar y trabajar de lleno para hacerte la placa o circuito impreso.
Según datos de tu mosfet, este se alimenta de un máximo de 2.5w y 12.5v, es por eso que necesitas un pre amplificador de por lo menos 5w para que puedas bajarle, este preamplificador debe alimentarse con un exitador de 1w, me refiero al circuito que genera la frecuencia de trabajo o PLL y que comunmente entrega 1w

RD30HVF1 absolute maximum ratings: (1)VDSS Drain to source voltage Vgs=0V: 30 V; (2)VGSS Gate to source voltage Vds=0V: +/-20 V; (3)Pch Channel dissipation Tc=25℃: 75 W; (4)Pin Input power Zg=Zl=50Ω: 2.5 W; (5)ID Drain current: 7 A; (6)Tch Channel temperature: 175 ℃; (7)Tstg Storage temperature: -40 to +175 ℃; (8)Rth j-c Thermal resistance junction to case: 2.0 ℃/W.

Features

RD30HVF1 features: (1)High power gain: Pout>30W, Gp>14.7dB @Vdd=12.5V,f=175MHz; (2)High Efficiency: 60%typ.

Aquí te dejo una dirección de un video que te muestra un circuito de ese transistor.


----------



## transistor2020 (May 14, 2014)

se bien ese video claro ya se hacer las placas, yo como pll tengo es un transmisor fm de mp3 parecido a los belkin un wireless fm algo asi:
 dynex dx-mp3fm quiero es un amplficador para ampliar y estabilizar la señal aca mi transmisor






el video si lo habia visto amigo claro es tremenda placa


----------



## tiago (May 15, 2014)

achi6000 dijo:


> se bien ese video claro ya se hacer las placas, yo como pll tengo es un transmisor fm de mp3 parecido a los belkin un wireless fm algo asi:
> dynex dx-mp3fm quiero es un amplficador para ampliar y estabilizar la señal aca mi transmisor
> http://www.freewebs.com/transmitere/Dynex FM II Digital Radio Transmiter.jpg
> 
> el video si lo habia visto amigo claro es tremenda placa



Para emplear ese transmisor como excitador del lineal que te propones, primero deberás montar una etapa intermedia que te ofrezca al menos 5W. Si no, no vas apoder excitar correctamente un amplificador que te dé 30 Watios de salida.
Si es un mosfet, quizá con una etapa excitadora de 1W será mas que suficiente.
Con lo que te quiero decir que vas a tener que buscar un transistor de ese tipo por pura necesidad.

Saludos.


----------



## transistor2020 (May 15, 2014)

tiago dijo:


> Para emplear ese transmisor como excitador del lineal que te propones, primero deberás montar una etapa intermedia que te ofrezca al menos 5W. Si no, no vas apoder excitar correctamente un amplificador que te dé 30 Watios de salida.
> Si es un mosfet, quizá con una etapa excitadora de 1W será mas que suficiente.
> Con lo que te quiero decir que vas a tener que buscar un transistor de ese tipo por pura necesidad.
> 
> Saludos.



si como dice cantinflas ahy esta el detalle, pero que circuito me recomiendas para mi emisor mp3, es decir yo quiero al menos 2 kilometros a la redonda o 1km. pero que sea estable que la señal no se pierda


----------



## tiago (May 15, 2014)

@achi6000  Los transistores, según su ganancia, requieren cierta potencia de entrada para entregar la potencia de salida que promete el fabricante.
Amplificar un dispositivo como el que tienes, no es fácil, porque la potencia que ofrecen es pequeñísima, y hay que seleccionar muy bien el transistor que vas a utilizar para amplificar, a la vez que ser muy cuidadoso en el montaje para que no hayan perdidas desde el transmisor hasta el elemento amplificador.

Si quieres cubrir esa distancia, necesitarás 2 ó 3 Watios en zona despejada, y esa potencia no la vas a conseguir con una sola etapa, o sea que el amplificador que necesitas llevará al menos dos transistores trabajando uno a continuación del otro para obtener buenos resultados.
Mira aquí que viene cómo hacer un amplificador como el que necesitas, saca una potencia de 200mW, o sea 0'2 W prueba a ver que resultados obtienes, y si es preciso, le añades otra etapa mas que te entregue 1 ó 1'5W.
Pero eso si, necesitas montar un amplificador de gran sensibilidad y pequeña salida primero.

No puedes obtener amplificación suficiente con un solo transistor usando un transmisor de mp3, necesitas conectar al menos tres transistores en serie para obtener un par de Watios.
Despues, para sacarle partido a la potencia que te entrega el amplificador debes montar una buena antena, bien ajustada y a una altura respetable. Ten en cuenta que aún teniendo un montón de Watios a tu disposición, si no tienes una antena bien ajustada y bien alta, no obtendrás rendimiento.
Imagina un equipo de sonido excelente al que se le conectan unos altavoces malos ... El sonido que obtendrás será malo.
La antena es para un transmisor, lo mismo que unos altavoces para un equipo de audio.
Son las reglas del juego.

Saludos.


----------



## transistor2020 (May 15, 2014)

gracias buena informacion por lo que veo mas facil es hacer el transmisor que estar haciendo etapas, claro lo que veo es que la mayoria de los transmisores aca de 1 , 2, 3 5 watts o mas siempres son mono, no veo uno que sea stereo de una y que tenga al menos 5 watts hacer etapa por etapa me es facil pero dificil muy dificil lo que son los condensadores variables y de ceramica mas que todo los variables no hay aca en mi pais es raro conseguirlo en una tienda, pero igual agradecido ya por lo menos entiendo que para mover este amplificador hay que tener buena ganacia en la entrada o que dicho transmisor vote 3 watts para pode excitar el amplificador.


----------



## ricbevi (May 15, 2014)

achi6000 dijo:


> gracias buena informacion por lo que veo mas facil es hacer el transmisor que estar haciendo etapas, claro lo que veo es que la mayoria de los transmisores aca de 1 , 2, 3 5 watts o mas siempres son mono, no veo uno que sea stereo de una y que tenga al menos 5 watts hacer etapa por etapa me es facil pero dificil muy dificil lo que son los condensadores variables y de ceramica mas que todo los variables no hay aca en mi pasi es raro conseguirlo en una tienda, pero igual agradecido ya por lo menos entiendo que para mover este amplificador hay que tener buena ganacia en la entrada o que dicho transmisor vote 3 watts para pode excitar el amplificador.



Hola...Generalmente ves el diseño de un equipo monofónico por que es el primer paso ya que el estéreo y/o el RDS, se pueden fabricar aparte y no necesariamente hay que hacer todo integrado y de una ves.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## transistor2020 (May 15, 2014)

exactamente amigo la difrerencia es que en transmisor no entiendo bien la etapa de entrada de audio para poder hace 2 , por ejemplo aca en el foro hice una pbc limitador de audio y para el stereo hice 2 placas iguales solo uni las tierras o masa. en transmisor si no se muy bien como separar ambas en stereo .


----------



## ricbevi (May 15, 2014)

achi6000 dijo:


> exactamente amigo la difrerencia es que en transmisor no entiendo bien la etapa de entrada de audio para poder hace 2 , por ejemplo aca en el foro hice una pbc limitador de audio y para el stereo hice 2 placas iguales solo uni las tierras o masa. en transmisor si no se muy bien como separar ambas en stereo .



Lo hace un circuito aparte codificador estéreo que es el encargado de convertir la señales necesarias de dos canales de audio en la modulación mas las señales de control de un único canal de modulación por eso no hay que hacer dos transmisor ni nada en el emisor
A un equipo mono-fónico se le entra con la salida de la placa del codificador estéreo a la que se le entra con los dos canales de audio y ya estas emitiendo en estéreo en ves de mono.
Básicamente es así por eso no es común ver diseños con todo junto. Haciendo una analogía no encuentras circuitos con la antena incluida por que después se cambia y pone la que uno quiere. 

Ric.


----------



## CACRICA94 (Sep 7, 2014)

joakiy dijo:


> Antes de nada, siento el reflote del hilo (más de un año), pero anoche estuve viendo un documental sobre el Titanic y me han entrado ganas de reflotar cosas.
> 
> Otra guía rápida de transistores RF:



soy nuevo en el foro y en RF que significan esas siglas PEP que aparecen en tabla respecto a al potencia, gracias de ante mano.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 7, 2014)

CACRICA94 dijo:


> soy nuevo en el foro y en RF que significan esas siglas PEP que aparecen en tabla respecto a al potencia, gracias de ante mano.


Hola...Significa _PEP_ (Peak Envelope Power) potencia de pico de envolvente.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## dalsaur (Nov 29, 2014)

saludos, me ofrecieron este trasistor pero no encuentro el datasheet o hojas de adtos del mismo si alguien lo ha provado me podriaq decir todo sobre el.

Ver el archivo adjunto 121365


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 29, 2014)

Hola caro Don dalsaur , eses transistores fueran especialmente selecionados y son vendidos a un unico  cliente de lo fabricante deses transistores , pero haora con una codificación que solamente lo fabricante e su cliente tienem los datos del , o mejor eses tipos son fabricados sob encomenda  y pueden hasta sener un transistor mas comun y conocido pero haora con un codigo secreto no disponible.
Quízaz alguien por ese mundo afuera sape algo sobre eses tipos y pueda ayudarte.
!Fuerte abrazoz!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dantonio (Nov 29, 2014)

Mira este link:
https://www.mediafire.com/?ff4ryx9khu9i736
Nota: 
         Esta información resultaría válida en el supuesto caso que la característica 
completa de ese transistor fuese SRF2442K. Recuerda que con frecuencia los 
fabricantes por razones de espacio físico sobre el componente no indican las 
primeras letras o números del mismo.
Espero tu comentario.
Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 29, 2014)

dantonio dijo:


> Mira este link:
> https://www.mediafire.com/?ff4ryx9khu9i736
> Nota:
> Esta información resultaría válida en el supuesto caso que la característica
> ...


!!Mui Interesante!! , ??pero como puede saper  que lo SRF2442K es lo mismo viejo conocido 2N5945 con codigo canbiado ??.
En lo link aclarado no pude mirar esa información  , a tienpos busco informaciones de un transistor denominado : SRF7042 , pero hasta hoy nada de datos o equivalencias  
Att.


Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Nov 29, 2014)

*Mode Off Topic* [*ON*]

 Daniel, es que dantonio ha trabajado hace  muchos años en una fabrica de equipos de comunicaciones en Bs As, puede conocerlo por haberlo usado y/o reemplazado en su trabajo.


 Saludos, JuanKa.- 

*Mode Off Topic* [*OFF*]


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 30, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !!Mui Interesante!! , ??pero como puede saper  que lo SRF2442K es lo mismo viejo conocido 2N5945 con codigo canbiado ??.
> En lo link aclarado no pude mirar esa información  , a tienpos busco informaciones de un transistor denominado : SRF7042 , pero hasta hoy nada de datos o equivalencias
> Att.
> 
> ...



Hola...Tal vez lo saco de aquí(como lo averigüe yo)donde se hace referencia a dicha equivalencia entre ellos.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## dalsaur (Nov 30, 2014)

gracias a todos, y si deve ser este 2N5945

V
CC
 = 12.5 V         P
OUT
 P out= 4.0 W              f = 470 MHz, 
sirvira para la banda fm es de 4 o 20w?  no entiendo bien el data

http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.net/datasheets2/14/14168_1.pdf


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 30, 2014)

Hola caro Don dalsaur , la potenzia de salida dese transistor es de 4Wattios nominales en 470Mhz (UHF) conforme las hojas de datos tecnicos del. Generalmente NO si recomenda andar con transistores desahollados y hechos para funcionar en UHF en frequenzias mas bajas (VHF) eso es porque la ganancia del sobe demasiado , asi lo transistor si torna mui nervioso y puede mui facilmente oscilar y generar muchas frequenzias espurias de banda ancha , sendo mui dificil neutralizar o quitar esa condición . Esa recomendación que te aclaro fue la propria Motorola (madre de los transistores de RF) que aclaro en su articulos y tutoriales.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ariel27 (Ene 22, 2015)

Gente buenos dias, en un equipo que trabaja en 237... tengo unos transistores BFY183 SUPERFICIAL, la nomenclatura es A03 y otro A04..no los consigo por ningun lado.alguien los reemplazo?
gracias.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 22, 2015)

ariel27 dijo:


> Gente buenos dias, en un equipo que trabaja en 237... tengo unos transistores BFY183 SUPERFICIAL, la nomenclatura es A03 y otro A04..no los consigo por ningun lado.alguien los reemplazo?
> gracias.



Hola Ariel,Transmisor o receptor,podrias subir fotos de la placa?


Saludos.


----------



## ariel27 (Ene 22, 2015)

en un receptor...no puedo subir foto por que mi servicio es muy lento y tarda muchoooooo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 22, 2015)

Hola a todos , ??Quízaz los conponentes superficiales "AO3" y "AO4" aclarados arriba  no sean en realidad amplificadores monolicticos de la tienda "Mini-Circuits"(Norte americana) tipo "Mar-3" y "Mar-4" o mismo los tipos  "ERA3" y "ERA4" ??
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ariel27 (Ene 22, 2015)

Daniel . que gran duda que tengo ahora!!



Tengo duda, por que esta gente que armo el equipo usa todos componentes atipicos...como el jtos-300  y el  mcl tfm-2...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 22, 2015)

ariel27 dijo:


> Daniel . que gran duda que tengo ahora!!


Bueno te recomendo entonses buscar en "San Google" por : "Mini-Circuits" , bajar la hoja de datos dels amplificadores monolicticos que yo aclare y conparar con lo circuito armado en tu equipo si hay coerencia en las ligaciones .
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu mantenimiento !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.





ariel27 dijo:


> Daniel . que gran duda que tengo ahora!!
> 
> 
> 
> Tengo duda, por que esta gente que armo el equipo usa todos componentes atipicos...como el jtos-300  y el  mcl tfm-2...


Bueno entonses estoi seguro en 100% correcto porque los conponentes haora aclarados arriba son un VCO (jtos-300)y lo otro es un mixer duplamente balanceado(mcl tfm-2) todos fabricados por la tienda "Mini-Circuits" (Norte Americana) .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ariel27 (Ene 22, 2015)

muchas gracias por la ayuda!!!ya llame a varios lugares y nadie tiene este componente!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 22, 2015)

ariel27 dijo:


> muchas gracias por la ayuda!!!ya llame a varios lugares y nadie tiene este componente!!



Tente buscar en "Farnell" o consulte en lo sitio del "Mini-Circuits" los representantes mas proximos a ustedes.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ariel27 (Ene 22, 2015)

gracias Daniel, un abrazo!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 23, 2015)

Mire aca :http://www.minicircuits.com/contact/int_sales_reps.html , donde hay un representante mas cerca de ustedes.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fuenteslmj (Sep 6, 2016)

hola amigos del foro me regalaron un transistor pt9787 alguien que conozca sus caracteristica adjunto la imagen gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 6, 2016)

fuenteslmj dijo:


> hola amigos del foro me regalaron un transistor pt9787 alguien que conozca sus caracteristica adjunto la imagen gracias


   "Regalo de Griego"    no hay datos claros en la Internet .
Lo maximo que logre encontrar es que es un transistor para 28MHz maximos y 8 Wattios de salida como lineal para SSB (Banda Lateral Unica) , 14dB de gaño en 28Mhz , tensión nominal de alimentación : 28Voltios    
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dantonio (Sep 7, 2016)

Agrego apenas algo más.
Saludos.


----------



## vlayo (Nov 18, 2016)

Buenas tardes, señores de foros de electronica, quiero su sabia opinion sobre este circuito, ya que estoy pensando en armarlo
http://www.3-mtr.info/sales/Amplifi.../AMP NT 300W 2007v1 (BLF278) - SilkScreen.BMP
Muchas gracias.


----------



## tiago (Nov 19, 2016)

¿Tienes el diagrama? ... Es mas cómodo.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 20, 2016)

vlayo dijo:


> Buenas tardes, señores de foros de electronica, quiero su sabia opinion sobre este circuito, ya que estoy pensando en armarlo
> http://www.3-mtr.info/sales/Amplifi.../AMP NT 300W 2007v1 (BLF278) - SilkScreen.BMP
> Muchas gracias.



Hola a todos ,caro Don vlayo ese circuito es de 10 ! , desde que tengas todos conponentes correctamente especificados disponible en las manos 
!Suerte en los desahollos , manteganos informados de los avances!.
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## vlayo (Nov 22, 2016)

muchas gracias, les cuento que ya lo realice, aunque los componetes de montaje superficial fueron muy dificiles de conseguir, sobretodo los atc, aca les dejo la foto.
https://gyazo.com/bb64ab938805d3faee69dc76aa4e008e
espero les guste, bueno aunque le hice unos cambios en la ubicacion de los componentes, pero el circuito es el mismo, un saludo a todos.





tiago dijo:


> ¿Tienes el diagrama? ... Es mas cómodo.
> 
> Saludos.



si, tengo el diagrama. por eso pense en armarlo solo me falta el mosfet. un abrazo colega.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 23, 2016)

vlayo dijo:


> muchas gracias, les cuento que ya lo realice, aunque los componetes de montaje superficial fueron muy dificiles de conseguir, sobretodo los atc, aca les dejo la foto.
> https://gyazo.com/bb64ab938805d3faee69dc76aa4e008e
> espero les guste, bueno aunque le hice unos cambios en la ubicacion de los componentes, pero el circuito es el mismo, un saludo a todos.
> 
> ...


!!!!Felicitaciones Don vlayo  La montagen te quedou de 10 , muy prolija sin dudas algun , seguramente te anda de premera. (mucho cuidado con transistores BLF278 / MRF151G falsificados , trucho Chinos ).  !!!!.
!Suerte en los desahollos , mantenganos informados de los avances !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## vlayo (Nov 23, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !!!!Felicitaciones Don vlayo  La montagen te quedou de 10 , muy prolija sin dudas algun , seguramente te anda de premera. (mucho cuidado con transistores BLF278 / MRF151G falsificados , trucho Chinos ).  !!!!.
> !Suerte en los desahollos , mantenganos informados de los avances !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



muchas gracias por el apoyo, espero que funcione bien, y pues hay que comprar en paginas como utsource.net o tmall.com. estoy haciendo otras versiones cuando tenga fotos les muestro, un abrazo a todos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 24, 2016)

vlayo dijo:


> muchas gracias por el apoyo, espero que funcione bien, y pues hay que comprar en paginas como utsource.net o tmall.com. estoy haciendo otras versiones cuando tenga fotos les muestro, un abrazo a todos.


Te recomendo conpra lo transistor en tiendas norteamericanas , los precios son mas salgados (mas dispendiosos) pero seguramente conpras un transistor original , de nada adianta conpra un transistor Trucho Chino mas baratito que nin funciona (diñero atirado por la ventana).  
!Suerte !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jose1306 (Nov 24, 2016)

Buenas, 

Se puede amplificar la señal de un modulo rf de 433 MHz Tx-Rx con un transistor rf ?
Disculpen mi ignorancia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 25, 2016)

Jose1306 dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Se puede amplificar la señal de un modulo rf de 433 MHz Tx-Rx con un transistor rf ?
> Disculpen mi ignorancia.


Si, es possible  sin dudas , pero tienes que agregar una llave conmutadora para que ese paso amplificador no obstaculize lo sentido del "RX"  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2017)

Cross Reference , abajo tiene el buscador  :

http://www.hallelectronics.com/cross/cross_desc.php3?desc=&action=sort&orderField=description


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 10, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cross Reference , abajo tiene el buscador  :
> 
> http://www.hallelectronics.com/cross/cross_desc.php3?desc=&action=sort&orderField=description


? Esa respuesta arriba no debia sener en otro tema, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=1161453#post1161453 ? 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2017)

El otro tema   , así que lo resguardé aqui


----------



## lumin (Oct 15, 2018)

franco blf dijo:


> hola amigos del foro este es mi primer mensaje
> yo les recomiendo los transistores mitsubishi
> rd06hvf1 de 6 watts rd15 de 15watts, rd30,rd70, ya probe todos estos transistores
> la verdad son muy buenos y sobretodo baratos el rd15 lo compre a 6verdes el rd70 30verdes
> ...


una consulta tema antiguo pero este circuito sirve igual para el RD06? gracias


----------



## chevitron (Oct 15, 2018)

cambiando algunos capacitores por trimers funciona todo chevere


----------



## lumin (Oct 15, 2018)

chevitron dijo:


> cambiando algunos capacitores por trimers funciona todo chevere


cuales serian?


----------



## yopo2012 (Abr 2, 2019)

Hola, tengo éstos transistores y no encuentro datos :

srf3296

srf3895

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 2, 2019)

Veo una cosa que me extraña... ¿los transistores no están montados al revés? Porque en la tuerca, esta se deja para atornillar a un disipador ya que si no lo tiene, estos se DESTRUYEN por exceso de temperatura.

¿de que es ese modulo? ¿con cuanto se excita y que potencia da a la salida y con que tensión de Vcc se alimenta?


----------



## yopo2012 (Abr 2, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> Veo una cosa que me extraña... ¿los transistores no están montados al revés? Porque en la tuerca, esta se deja para atornillar a un disipador ya que si no lo tiene, estos se DESTRUYEN por exceso de temperatura.
> 
> ¿de que es ese modulo? ¿con cuanto se excita y que potencia da a la salida y con que tensión de Vcc se alimenta?



hola, Andrxx ese modulo lo encontré así en un desguace con algunas placas mas.
los dos que están soldados en el modulo tampoco los logro encontrar.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 2, 2019)

Pense lo mismo que *Andrxx *al ver los módulos, transistores puesto así, hay que ver como trabaja el disipador.

Te queda otro debajo del disipador este 


Esa nomenclatura al usaba Motorola para marcar transistores que usaban productos de ellos o de pedidos especiales pero que no salían con nomenclaturas de transistores marcados con los modelos comerciales.

Por ejemplo recuerdo que el SRF3749MP se podia reemplazar por el MRF454 apareado en las etapas de salida de los HF.

Existía varios libros de códigos de marcación especiales de Motorola en la década de los 80' que recuerdo haberlos tenido en mis manos y haberlos usado para buscar ese tipo de productos.

Lamentablemente pertenecían a la biblioteca de datos del laboratorio de la empresa en que trabajaba en aquel entonces por lo que no tengo mas referencias que los recuerdos.

Aquí  SRF - MRF/SRF/M Series - Transistors - RF, Mosfets, Misc.  hay algunos listados pero muy poca informacion tecnica.

Todo indicaría que son de VHF/UHF por los materiales usados.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## yopo2012 (Abr 2, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> Te queda otro debajo del disipador este


hola si ese es un 2n3866 de RCA


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 2, 2019)

Entonces puede ser que el módulo trabaje alrededor de los 400MHz o poco más dado que ese transistor llega como máximo a 800MHz


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 2, 2019)

Hola a todos , de plenisimo acuerdo con Don ricbevi eses transistores con matricula "SRFXXXX"  son transistores escojidos como los mejores  de un gran lote y vendidos a un determinado cliente para uso esclusivo en su producto , o sea solamente la propria Motorola y quien conpro sabe lo que es.
Mi recordo del transistor "SRF750" que en realidad es uno "2N6166" (100W en 28V para uso en VHF) y tanbien del "SRF3772" que es un transistor para uso en VHF, 20W en 12V.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

